# Gifting Budgies?



## juliadavid (Dec 26, 2020)

I want to gift my niece pet birds. She love birds. Is Budgies a good choice for children? Can kids handle them easily? Please suggest any good online store for pets & pet supplies and is it possible for us to find New Year's coupons or sales on online stores?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

juliadavid said:


> I want to gift my niece pet birds. She love birds. Is Budgies a good choice for children? Can kids handle them easily? Please suggest any good online store for pets & pet supplies and is it possible for us to find New Year's coupons or sales on online stores?


DO NOT give your niece (or anyone for that matter) any bird as a gift. All birds are extremely high maintenance if you are caring for them properly! No pet is a gift. They are living, breathing, very sensitive creatures who will only suffer once the person has lost interest and moved onto something else. Budgies can live for 15 years. If your niece were five, she would be 20 by the end. Can you honestly say your niece would still be interested at 20?

I'm trying to be nice here, but quite frankly this is a horrible idea. Do not do it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*NEVER ever give a pet as a gift.
Budgies are a lifetime commitment and can live up to 15 years. They require interaction on a daily basis, are messy and need a great deal of care.

No animal should ever be given as a gift.
Too many end up neglected, abused or left at shelters because the recipient was unwilling or unable to care for the animal properly.

The purpose of Talk Budgies is to promote Best Practices for the health and well-being of budgies. 
Budgies are NOT disposable pets nor should anyone EVER think they will behave in the manner of dogs or cats. 
Please people, do NOT get any type of bird if you have not fully researched how to properly care for them. 
Whenever a person adopts any type pet, you t should be making a commitment for LIFE. 
Adopting any pet includes the responsibility of giving that animal the BEST possible care (including vet care - no matter how expensive)., proper housing, diet, attention and LOVE.

https://www.facebook.com/JennyJinya/photos/pcb.3415879668432252/3415870891766463/*


----------



## juliadavid (Dec 26, 2020)

Okay, got it!
Thank you very much for explaining. By the way, My niece is 12 years old and her mom love birds too.

P.S. I found a site to get pets & pet supplies at discount rates.


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm not sure if a 12-year old could handle all the things needed to take care of birds. It's gonna take a lot of time and she might have a lot of things to do like play and other kid stuff.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not recommend getting a pet from a pet supply. 
They are getting their birds from birdy-mills.

Why you should by from a reputable/ethical breeder

There are many things to take into consideration before getting a bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than any current birds (as far away from the room the current birds is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## Zinelle (Dec 23, 2020)

This has to be a troll post. I would refrain from clicking the link she provided.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Zinelle said:



This has to be a troll post. I would refrain from clicking the link she provided.

Click to expand...

You may be right -- I've removed the link from her post. 
Obviously, she hasn't posted since...*


----------

